# Thank You!



## Brook (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder about this site! 

I am referring to the " October Greeting from www.DiscussCooking.com" email I received today. 

Having my computer break, wiping out the hard drive and having to start over again, I lost everything. I was excited to see your newsletter in my email... and I have you again!

Please do send them out periodically so if my computer crashes again, you won't be too far away.

brook


----------

